# remedy for a funky couch



## mfinterrorshark (Jul 21, 2014)

I know not to use any air fresheners or febreeze...

that said...

I happened across this recipe for a DIY fabric spray(link below) that is just baking soda, water, and lavender oil. I sort of assume I'd have to leave out the lavender oil, but would the baking soda/water mix be safe to spray on the couch? My birdie lives in the living room and I could always move her to another area while I spray, but she does play on the couch a lot so I don't want to do anything that would leave an unsafe residue. What do you guys think? and if NAY on this...any suggestions for safe alternatives for fixing a funky couch?

https://www.onegoodthingbyjillee.com/how-to-make-an-all-natural-fabric-refreshing-spray


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Not sure about the lavender oil...might be ok. Your are fine with baking soda and water. Clean with water mixed with vinegar If smell is a problem, you could add a small amount of lemon juice. You might have to experiment a little with amounts (more from a scent/cleaning perspective, not safety).

More tips:
http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/103895-safe-cleaning-pest-control.html

Hope that is helpful and good luck!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'd definitely leave out the lavender oil.
I agree with Golden Wing -- I generally use white vinegar on anything around the house I want to clean.
You can also use Grapefruit Seed Extract.

Test everything on an inconspicuous area to be sure it doesn't alter the color of the fabric. *


----------



## mfinterrorshark (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks! Finally going to try it today!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Let us know how it works out for you. *


----------



## mfinterrorshark (Jul 21, 2014)

I guess it worked okay in a better than nothing sort of way.


----------

